# What did Tito say?



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Did Tito tell coleman to retire old man?


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

*F*ck You Tito - Mark Coleman!!*

Hahah LMAO gotta luv the Godfather of "Ground N Pound" now even in defeat he had some nice words to say to Tito Oritz!!!raise01:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

albsd23 said:


> Hahah LMAO gotta luv the Godfather of "Ground N Pound" now even in defeat he had some nice words to say to Tito Oritz!!!raise01:


Hahah Classic


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe he called Mark a coward for 'backing out of' their fight.

This was back when Coleman went down with an injury and had to pull out of 106.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It was prob like 

"IS IT HARD TO BREATHE WHEN YOUR 90 AND GETTING CHOKED OUT?"


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

No doubt, one of the greatest quotes in UFC history.


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

why the hell does tito even talk?

He hasnt won against a decent opponent for some time now, and in those losses he whines endlessly. On top of that he wifed a woman whos taken in more sausages than a deli. This guy is a complete laughing stalk. 

He has to be one of the most delusional people ive seen ever.

I just want Dana to throw him to a wolf so he gets tko'ed again as brutally as he did in his first fight with Chuck.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Haha, Mark did way more for me in that confrontation with Tito than he did in that whole fight. Good stuff, I think that matchup is in both of their futures if they keep this up.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope his daughters wern't watching.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Tito probably called Coleman his dad...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rushStPierre said:


> why the hell does tito even talk?
> 
> He hasnt won against a decent opponent for some time now, and in those losses he whines endlessly. On top of that he wifed a woman whos taken in more sausages than a deli. This guy is a complete laughing stalk.
> 
> ...



He's actually fighting Chuck again. So it could happen again.


----------



## Rayhush (Oct 15, 2006)

hixxy said:


> Tito probably called Coleman his dad...


well with as often Jenna's been laid he might not be his dad, but step-father's not far off.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Rayhush said:


> well with as often Jenna's been laid he might not be his dad, but step-father's not far off.


You do realize that doesn't make much sense...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

gotta hand it to Tito, already thinking ahead and hyping the Coleman-Bobblehead fight after he loses to Chuck. The man has a plan, always.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

alizio said:


> gotta hand it to Tito, already thinking ahead and hyping the Coleman-Bobblehead fight after he loses to Chuck. The man has a plan, always.


Word.

Dude could go on a 20 fight losing streak, and still come up with a way to hype himself to a main event.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JACro said:


> You do realize that doesn't make much sense...


:laugh:


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Tito only calls out guys like Coleman and Shamrock. Oh and then has a "cracked skull" - just when i start to like him he acts like a retard again. i guess it must be the effects of the cracked skull !!!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Lion Of Justice said:


> No doubt, one of the greatest quotes in UFC history.


:thumb02:

The Hammer rides again....


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

one of the best post fight interviews ever.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Whew what is that smell?

Hey tito tell your wife to close her legs, the war is over. 

But seriously if I were coleman I would have said "tito keep talking and im going to do to you what peter north did to your wife".


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I merged the 3 Tito/Coleman threads together so if you lost yours it's in here somewhere.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

alizio said:


> gotta hand it to Tito, already thinking ahead and hyping the Coleman-Bobblehead fight after he loses to Chuck. The man has a plan, always.


I actually thought the same thing. I was hoping that Coleman would say something like "At least Randy didn't literally spank my ass in there." Weird that I'm taking up for Coleman, because he's usually the one acting like a complete idiot. I did call his trademark "I'll be back" line. Made me think of that embarrassing post Cro Cop interview. And the post Fedor part 2 interviews. How come Tito isn't calling out the likes of Shogun, Evans, or Jardine even? He's gotta pick on Coleman?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know what he said, but I'm sure he was thinking "I better call another washed out old bastard with a big name out so hopefully I can set up a trilogy rival to pile up some wins."

Tito is pathetic, the fact he has fans is stunning.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rushStPierre said:


> why the hell does tito even talk? *o wait*
> 
> *Because *he hasnt won against a decent opponent for some time now, and in those losses he whines endlessly *and still feels the need to promote his name despite his complete lack of revelancy*. On top of that he wifed a woman whos taken in more sausages than a deli. This guy is a complete laughing stalk.
> 
> ...


You were spot on, my friend, but I think that one word highlights the sad truth.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

*Good to see Mike Swick lost again*

Argh!


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

the only thing i could think was "why is tito being a bitch and calling out the loser?"


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

According to Joe Rogan's Twitter:



> joerogandotnet
> 
> @joerogandotnet What did Tito say to Mark? /via @Sarpanch he said "payback is bitch" it was bitch or motherfucker, I forget which one


I distinctly heard "motherfucker" in the background, so I'll go with that. Tito was giving Mark some shit about having to pull out of their fight. Apparently (according to Wikipedia) Jenna walked up to the cage and flipped Mark the bird too.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tito said: "Payback's a bitch motherfucker"

http://mmabay.co.uk/Story A 00693.html


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Tito is pathetic. That's just classless to be yelling at someone who just lost a fight that you weren't even involved with. Coleman would beat Tito anyway. Tito is horrible.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I really hope they don't fight cause Mark has no chance of beating Tito, which is sad cause Tito sucks. I hope Chuck KO's Tito harder than Henderson KO'd Bisping. How amazing would that be?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> I really hope they don't fight cause Mark has no chance of beating Tito, which is sad cause Tito sucks. I hope Chuck KO's Tito harder than Henderson KO'd Bisping. How amazing would that be?


*sigh* can't tell you how good that'd be to watch ...


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I would have said "tito keep talking and im going to do to you what peter north did to your wife".


Classic, well said & repped


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

"Let's try to stay relevant!"


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rushStPierre said:


> why the hell does tito even talk?
> 
> He hasnt won against a decent opponent for some time now, and in those losses he whines endlessly. On top of that he wifed a woman whos taken in more sausages than a deli. This guy is a complete laughing stalk.
> 
> ...


He hasn't beaten anyone not named Shamrock since 2006 and he's talking, yeah.......


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

coleman should of told jenna that he heard banging her is like throwing a hotdog down a hall way. 
f tito ...:thumb02:


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

boney said:


> coleman should of told jenna that he heard banging her is like throwing a hotdog down a hall way.
> f tito ...:thumb02:


it would be more like flicking a grain of rice into outerspace


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to have faith in Tito Ortiz but no anymore. The guy is a low life scumbag that doesn't even realize how much of a laughing stalk he is. Hasn't won a fight since 2006, 4 years ago. In every loss he has ever had, he makes excuses. Not even good excuses just awful nonsense that everyone knows isn't true. His woman is an absolute whore and has been with hundreds of men. With all of this being said, he STILL talks trash? Dana better kick him outta the UFC after a past prime Chuck knocks him out for the third time. Chuck has absolutely nothing to gain out of this fight if he beats Tito though. Guy is a joke. At least Coleman has won a fight in the last 4 years. The only people he can talk trash to are the ones with as bad of a losing streak as his.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lmao @ the response by DiSabato:



> The only thing Coleman is afraid of when it comes to Tito is contracting swine flu from that dirty ass d-bag. We all know where he lays his head down at night. Tito wants to get personal with a legend? OK, let's get personal - we can all go to our porn collections and watch what Tito sleeps with night after night.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tito said:

"Payback are a mother f*cker"

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/02/07/bad-blood-between-tito-ortiz-mark-coleman-boils-over-in-wake-of/


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm wary of being the one to defend Tito, and just know that I do so only to a degree. Coleman himself may not have made comments about Jenna, but his trainers were more than vocal. At the end of the day, there are plenty of ways in which to attack Tito without making disparaging remarks about his wife. Whether she's a former porn-star or not shouldn't even enter into things. Insulting the man's family opens the floodgates. If someone were to insult your wife, regardless of her past, would you not want a piece? That said, there are other ways to go about getting a fight. And there's a time and a place for smack talk. 

I don't, however, defend his excuse making, lol. I'll make that perfectly clear.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tito belongs in the WWE.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tito is monumentally stoopid. Dude, what the feck has Couture beating up Coleman got to do with your payback? Are we to believe Randy was inspired to beat up Coleman by you? Randy must have been so offended by a porn star being called a... erm, porn star... he offered to avenge this injustice... because he loves Tito... the orange balloon headed knob. God. I love Tito too. Hes so rubbish at saying anything sensible, its funny.

Long live the UFC... the most dysfunctional bunch of feckwits to ever entertain me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Tito "It is what it is" Ortiz


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Whew what is that smell?
> 
> Hey tito tell your wife to close her legs, the war is over.
> 
> But seriously if I were coleman I would have said "tito keep talking and im going to do to you what peter north did to your wife".


LMAO. 

I would totally watch Coleman v. Tito no matter how crappy it was. If Tito is trying to hype a potential fight, he's doing a good job.

Jenna doesn't care if people crack on her. She'll cry all the way to the bank.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious old man Mark called Tito a douche.


----------

